# LiquiLock



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Anyone else use these. My office just started stocking them. I usually empty bowl with a wet dry vac but this seems like a novel alternative. Any issues or tips? Any problems with the usr of this product?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I used it and never had any problems. Pour it and wait about a minute for the water turn into kind of gel and that's it.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Interesting. How solid does the water get? I imagine you have to plunge the bowl water and then use it, right?


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Oorgnid said:


> Interesting. How solid does the water get? I imagine you have to plunge the bowl water and then use it, right?


Just finished that call. Instructions say to pour entire contents into bowl, use 2 for 3.5GPF or more toilets. I removed bolts and disconnected water while waiting for it to solidify. Once I removed it, there was no spillage! Did my repair, reset toilet. You turn on water and slowly flush the solution liquefies again and goes down the drain. I ended up still needing the wet dry vac to remove grout from tile guys throwing trash down the drain 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I use my last drop gun for toilets, works well. I haven't seen the gel packs in stores...


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> I use my last drop gun for toilets, works well. I haven't seen the gel packs in stores...


Last drop suction gun is what i use too.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

So y'all are using the suction gun to empty the bowl and the tank? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Tango said:


> I use my last drop gun for toilets, works well. I haven't seen the gel packs in stores...


I get it at Ferguson but Home Cheapo sale it as well (probably Lowes too), at least down here.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

shop vac takes too long its an extra trip to the truck, there aren't always a plug now you need an extension. People see my suction gun, its seen as a professional tool an added value for their money.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Tango said:


> shop vac takes too long its an extra trip to the truck, there aren't always a plug now you need an extension. People see my suction gun, its seen as a professional tool an added value for their money.


Milwaukee M18, no cords need it


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Stinger shop vac here. 

Now my knowledge of aviation ordnance... nevermind. I don’t need to get in trouble, if it redissolves, probably wouldn’t work anyway.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I used a suction gun for years, when it failed I never bought a new one. Been using a small shop vac ever since. @skoronesa built a badass suction gun out of copper and posted it on the p h a c - m e forum.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I used a one or one & a half gallon shop vac, yes corded never had issues. Used it to vac out the remaining tank water also.


----------



## plumb1801 (Apr 4, 2014)

I've seen on the self but never used all of our trucks are equipped with a Ridgid 4.5 gallon propack wet/ dry vac. which comes with a 20' cord. It is small and portable carries like a tool box. easy to manage. Also doesn't break apart and dump water all over the customer's floor at the worst possible place.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I use the "bucket head" from HD, It the one that clips to their 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Plumbergeek said:


> I use the "bucket head" from HD, It the one that clips to their 5 gallon buckets.


I bought the "bucket head" from lowe's and I'm amazed at the quality and the suction, its a shop vac brand after all! I then bought a longer hose for it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have seriously considered the bucket head vac. if they made a cordless version I would get one in a heart beat, but chances are it wouldn't take my batteries. Someone needs to make some battery adapters for between brands.

The bucket head vac would be great if I could slim down my toilet supplies to fit in my bucket with a lid or if it fits a 7 gallon bucket.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Does it fit noburst buckets?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The shopvac version has...wait for it....Kicked the bucket!

https://www.shopvac.com/product/shop-vac-wet-dry-vac-head-catnum:6004511


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> The shopvac version has...wait for it....Kicked the bucket!
> 
> https://www.shopvac.com/product/shop-vac-wet-dry-vac-head-catnum:6004511


That's the one I bought 3 months ago at l.o.w.e.s. Better looking quality than the no name HD brand


----------

